# HELLO EVERYONE



## Guest (Sep 23, 2000)

Hi I am new to this site and I would just like to say hello to you all.------------------Brooke Howes


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi dinky, hullo and welcomedenny


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2000)

Hi,Are you going to be "Shrinky" or "Dinky" or both?







Welcome to the board. I think you'll find a lot of good information, friendship, and caring here. I've been here about three months and it is great.By the way, you might want to check your e-mail address under the "Dinky" name. "Paradise" is spelled "Psaradise". I suspect it was a slip of the finger. You can access your profile by clicking on 'profile' at the top of the page and then make the correction.Take care....calida


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi Dinky--how are you?Calida---where do you see profiles? I dont see it anywhere--im confused.Debbie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Dinky:Welcome to our group. I must admit this is a great support group. It is always nice to be able to share with others who are going through the same thing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2000)

Debbielee,At the top of the page under the two icons that say "Post New Topic" and "Post Reply", it saysrofile - register - preferences - faq - search.To look at someones profile, click on the question mark in the header of a message posted by that person.bye....calida


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2000)

Hi dinky, Welcome!







DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2000)

Hi, I'm fairly new to this group too. So far I've found it to be extremely helpful and I've learnt more about the FM in the past few weeks than I have in the past four years. Welcome.k


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome dinky. How long have you had fibro, what are your symptoms, and how are you coping with them?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2000)

Hi Dinky. Welcome!


----------

